# A boy for me...



## Zeri

Had my 20 wk scan on Saturday. Was rooting for another girl....DH and DD too. I've always loved little girls and felt like I could relate to them better than little boys. DH too. I always thought of myself as having at least one daughter...and was so thankful that my 1st baby was indeed a little girlie. I remember being so anxious in that gender ultrasound back in 2009, that I was practically shaking on the table! Was really happy when the tech said girl! :cloud9: 

So fast forward to now and we were all rooting for another little girlie...(even though everyone expects us to want a boy this time)....The technician noticed the baby was very active, and said pretty quickly, "this has got to be a boy!" In my mind I was thinking, "No, don't say that yet!" But I did think I saw a flash of testicles when the baby moved... :wacko: Anyway, everything checked out well healthwise -:cloud9:and then he asked if I wanted to know the gender. I said, 'yes!" Then he looked and said, "See, I was right!" and showed me the unmistakable penis and testicles. To be honest, I got a bit deflated at that point...thinking of my hope for another girl and DH's, and DD's hope too. Felt kind of 'meh' for the rest of the day, although really thankful that everything checked out well. 

Nobody (including my parents) really understand our disappointment...since they think we should be glad to have one of each. I guess in a sense it is a bit strange. My father even sent me a long email about being ungrateful etc, which I was a bit offended by, although I know he meant well. :wacko: It's been a few days now and we're all slowly adjusting and warming up to the thought of a boy. I hope that continues. I am really thankful, above all else. 

Anyway, just wanted to share... :flower:


----------



## motherofboys

There will come a time when you love your son so much that you are grateful for who he is and are actually thankful he wasn't a girl because then he wouldn't be who he is. It hit me hard hearing boy last time, but he is 7 months now and I wouldn't swap him for a girl. I know he is who I am meant to have in my life. Sometimes things just don't go how you planned or imagined, and it takes time to adjust, and time to let it sink in that one dream has ended, but a new one is beginning. Trust me. I have 4 boys, and they are fab. Given the choice between MY boys or a girl I would choose them? Not because they are perfect or anything like that, but because they are my babies.


----------



## moter98

I am pregnant with boy #3 and while I would have loved to have just one girl, I can honestly tell you I would not trade my boys for anything! They are sweet, thoughtful, cuddly and so much fun. Maybe it's just the thought that you feel you can't relate to a boy, but believe me, you will! We all have these dreams in our heads of how things will be and sometimes its a matter of letting those dreams go and embracing the gift we've been given. Let yourself feel what you feel and what family and friends think be damned. That is their issue. In a way, you may be grieving for the daughter you thought you were going to have. Feel those feelings and then let them go when you are ready and focus on your upcoming baby boy! I bet once he is here you will love him to pieces.


----------



## momofone08

I wanted 3 girls, while my husband was praying for a boy. I honestly thought that it would be hard to relate to him and that he wouldn't be as close to me as my daughters. I was completely wrong. This little guy has brought so much joy to our lives, I cried the other day that I ever even had the thought of disappointment. He is loving, cuddly, and a total momma's boy. His eyes light up when he sees me and gets the biggest grin ever. I know you wanted another girl, but trust me your little boy will light up your world just as much as your beautiful girlie.


----------



## kimbob89

Its funny isn't it how people seem to think you want one of each. I already have a boy and really wanted a second but it wasn't to be and I got a girl. It took me a while to accept it but I think I've come round almost. I'm scared there's going to be a big difference in personality. 

I love my son so much, he's the sweetest funniest little guy in the world. I always get kisses and he wants to play and sit on my knee. He's a big mummy's boy which I love. I think you will love him no matter what its all about the personality like my oh says a girl might love play fighting like my son and another boy might be very serene and loved dolls!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for the encouragement.  Yes, everybody tells me that boys are great, so I'm starting to look forward to this new experience. :flower: Been reading some really sad stories about posters who've had bad 20 week scans (babies with serious health complications) and it's also making me more and more grateful to be having a healthy baby above all else. :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

Zeri said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  Yes, everybody tells me that boys are great, so I'm starting to look forward to this new experience. :flower: Been reading some really sad stories about posters who've had bad 20 week scans (babies with serious health complications) and it's also making me more and more grateful to be having a healthy baby above all else. :cloud9:

I read a couple of these too and was in tears! It was then I realized how precious a healthy baby is, no matter what gender. It really did help me overcome my GD.


----------



## Zeri

moter98 said:


> Zeri said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.  Yes, everybody tells me that boys are great, so I'm starting to look forward to this new experience. :flower: Been reading some really sad stories about posters who've had bad 20 week scans (babies with serious health complications) and it's also making me more and more grateful to be having a healthy baby above all else. :cloud9:
> 
> I read a couple of these too and was in tears! It was then I realized how precious a healthy baby is, no matter what gender. It really did help me overcome my GD.Click to expand...

I teared up reading some of the stories too. :cry: So sad! Can you imagine? At the end of the day, we really do have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## moter98

Zeri said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeri said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.  Yes, everybody tells me that boys are great, so I'm starting to look forward to this new experience. :flower: Been reading some really sad stories about posters who've had bad 20 week scans (babies with serious health complications) and it's also making me more and more grateful to be having a healthy baby above all else. :cloud9:
> 
> I read a couple of these too and was in tears! It was then I realized how precious a healthy baby is, no matter what gender. It really did help me overcome my GD.Click to expand...
> 
> I teared up reading some of the stories too. :cry: So sad! Can you imagine? At the end of the day, we really do have a lot to be thankful for.Click to expand...

I know! So heartbreaking.


----------



## Misscalais

I've just had my 3rd boy and ill tell you now, little boys are amazing! At the end of the day it doesn't matter if baby is a boy or a girl as long as they arrive here safely and you get to take them home that's the main thing.
I feel so sad for all these boys that are disappointing their parents.
I was really hoping for a girl this last time and cried in the bathroom when the tech said boy.. And random times throughout the rest of my pregnancy but I bonded with him through the rest of my pregnancy and when I seen my sweet baby boy as he was placed on my chest an unimaginable feeling of love and emotion flooded me.. I'm getting tearing writing this as I feel like the worst person in the world for hoping that he was a girl. He's 2 weeks old and the most adorable little guy.. I'm so thankful for him and his big brothers :)
While I'd still love to have a daughter and sad ill never have one, my boys are truly amazing little creatures who love their mumma and daddy very much.


----------



## motherofboys

Misscalais said:


> I've just had my 3rd boy and ill tell you now, little boys are amazing! At the end of the day it doesn't matter if baby is a boy or a girl as long as they arrive here safely and you get to take them home that's the main thing.
> I feel so sad for all these boys that are disappointing their parents.
> I was really hoping for a girl this last time and cried in the bathroom when the tech said boy.. And random times throughout the rest of my pregnancy but I bonded with him through the rest of my pregnancy and when I seen my sweet baby boy as he was placed on my chest an unimaginable feeling of love and emotion flooded me.. I'm getting tearing writing this as I feel like the worst person in the world for hoping that he was a girl. He's 2 weeks old and the most adorable little guy.. I'm so thankful for him and his big brothers :)
> While I'd still love to have a daughter and sad ill never have one, my boys are truly amazing little creatures who love their mumma and daddy very much.



Congratulations I wondered if you were due soon.


----------



## Zeri

Thanks! It's great to hear your story.:flower:


----------



## Zeri

I just wanted to update this post. Everyone who said I would fall in love with my baby boy were so right! He's turning 3 tomorrow and I love him so....:cloud9: He's the sweetest boy ever!  He's affectionate, funny, thoughtful, good-natured....just an overall sweet little guy. I'm so happy to have him! Just wanted to let persons know there's hope after gender disappointment. Actually, my GD faded as I got closer to delivery, and has been nonexistent from the time he was born!


----------



## sevenofnine

Ill be having my scan soon and have been a little worried about it being a boy (I have a 4yo girl an want another). Posts like these help allay my worries :)


----------



## Zeri

sevenofnine said:


> Ill be having my scan soon and have been a little worried about it being a boy (I have a 4yo girl an want another). Posts like these help allay my worries :)

:flower:


----------



## 3boys

Zeri said:


> I just wanted to update this post. Everyone who said I would fall in love with my baby boy were so right! He's turning 3 tomorrow and I love him so....:cloud9: He's the sweetest boy ever!  He's affectionate, funny, thoughtful, good-natured....just an overall sweet little guy. I'm so happy to have him! Just wanted to let persons know there's hope after gender disappointment. Actually, my GD faded as I got closer to delivery, and has been nonexistent from the time he was born!

Aww there lovely congrats x


----------

